

How do I make my own money so I can stop doing this work for these people? - felixbraun
http://blog.pieratt.com/post/64794089779/the-question-of-the-generation-seems-to-be-how-do

======
FD3SA
Autonomy. If you can create a situation where you have the freedom to try new
ideas with the luxury of failing fast, you will eventually have one moderate
success. Establishing that baseline level of autonomy is another matter
entirely.

